# WW II fighter fly-by sounds as ring tones



## 5shot (Dec 12, 2009)

I made some videos of WW II fighters making fly-bys at our local airport, and put them on a page on my site. It is down a ways in this forum.

Since then, I made some MP3 files of the sounds of the planes taxiing, taking off and making low fly-by passes.

They can be found AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE.

Links for downloading them ARE AT THE BOTTOM, along with two other MP 3 files of just the sounds of the low level fly-bys.

You are welcome to help yourself to the files and do with them as you wish. They can be added to a page or used to make a ring tone, etc...

Here is a link to a how-to page that provides the how to-steps to make a ring tone from any MP 3 file: Geek to Live: Make a ringtone from any MP3 - Cell Phones - Lifehacker

And here is a link to my page of fly-by videos with the MP 3 sound files: Short Fly-by Videos of WW II Fighter Aircraft


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2009)

Did I miss it or is there only audio?


----------



## 5shot (Dec 12, 2009)

The audio links are at the top and bottom, The links to several different videos and pics of the planes are in-between.


----------



## 5shot (Apr 18, 2010)

Removing post and adding an update.


----------



## 5shot (May 12, 2010)

Just updated my page of WW II fighter pics and fly-by videos.

Here's the link: Pictures And Short Fly-by Videos of WW II Fighter Aircraft

And here are 2 nice group pics: 












Hopefully, I will get some new videos and pics this weekend and others during this summer.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 20, 2010)

Nice. 


Wheels


----------



## 5shot (May 21, 2010)

2 P-51's Side by Side take-off + B-25 + P-47 Fly-bys

New videos from May 15, 2010 fly-bys.
............

2 P-51's Side by Side take-off + a B-25 Fly-by.

Here's a link to a U-tube version:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UPJr-iFIxY_

And one to a bigger version:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkM1Otulby0_

And one to a bigger version: 
http://www.pointshooting.com/p470515a.wmv


----------

